# What is FreeBSD's equivalent for Linux's netconsole ??



## kiransaiv (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi,

In Llinux, while trying to debug drivers during kernel crashes, I use netconsole program. With appropriate configuration, netconsole logs all the host kernel messages to a remote machine's console. So, even with a kernel crash, all the kernel prints/warnings/coredump messages are captured on the remote machine.

Any suggestions on how to achieve the same in FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2014)

Have a look here: Developer's Handbook: Chapter 10. Kernel Debugging


----------



## balanga (Nov 13, 2017)

kiransaiv said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Llinux, while trying to debug drivers during kernel crashes, I use netconsole program. With appropriate configuration, netconsole logs all the host kernel messages to a remote machine's console. So, even with a kernel crash, all the kernel prints/warnings/coredump messages are captured on the remote machine.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to achieve the same in FreeBSD?



This may be an old thread but it turned up when I did a web search for 'freebsd netconsole'.

In case anyone does such a search in future I would refer them to net/nc.


----------



## acheron (Nov 14, 2017)

See https://reviews.freebsd.org/D13064


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 14, 2017)

balanga said:


> This may be an old thread but it turned up when I did a web search for 'freebsd netconsole'.
> 
> In case anyone does such a search in future I would refer them to net/nc.


It's better to refer them to nc(1) instead if they need a _client for receiving_ netconsole messages. It's in the base system.

net/nc is the wrong tool for the job in more than one way, but the most important one is that it doesn't even support UDP.


----------



## balanga (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm confused... I thought they were different references to the same thing.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2017)

The nc(1) is part of the base, just like ssh(1) is. And there are ports like net/nc and security/openssh-portable that provide the original source and code.


----------

